# How do I create a bridge for my vivarium?



## Jessdragon (May 1, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice! I'd like to create a bridge that stretches along the back wall of my vivarium. Would it be possible to use the Gardman wooden log rolls from a garden centre? Would I need to treat the wood? What would be the best way to attach it to the back wall so that it doesn't fall off? I want to make the vivarium environment more interesting for my beardie. There is so much space on the walls, it seems a shame not to use it.


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey. There are viv pics on the forum who have done this type of thing in the past. Looks like some sort of border that you would edge flower patch type things with. Maybe screw every other one, through viv into the wood.

Can soak the wood in mild bleach solution then soak in clean water. Also bake in oven. These should kill any nasties or anything harmful.
However there is certain wood that is toxic to reps (check forum, not sure things from garden center would be made from anything special mind).

Maybe try a 'fake rock backrground'. Plenty of tutorials on forum. I made one, our beardie, she quite likes clambering around on it, and sittiong on the highest point near UV.

Chris : victory:


----------



## Jessdragon (May 1, 2010)

Thank you for the tips and for pointing me in the right direction! Your advice was really helpful. :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got the same thing (2 6ft lengths for £4..50 from Morrisons). I lay it out in the viv where i wanted it, drew round it with a marker and the drilled a few small holes where i wanted to screw it in... Then you just get somebody to hold it in place when you screw it from the other size.


----------



## Jessdragon (May 1, 2010)

I assume you soak everything in 10% bleach and let it dry out before putting it in the vivarium?? 

I want to get a really large stick/piece of wood for my tank too but can't justify buying one. I was going to pop into some woods and rummage around for a good piece of wood. Is it okay to do this? As long as I treat it? Does it need to be varnished? 

I have spent most of today researching vivarium designs and trying to come up with something good. This is my first vivarium so just need a bit of reassurance. :smile: 

I can't wait to get started, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Michaela93 (Jun 16, 2009)

I used bamboo fencing for my bridge in my beardie's viv from b&q. Looks really good imo


----------



## Decombobulation (Apr 5, 2010)

pics anyone?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pics of what i did and how i did it are on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/457282-big-arsed-budget-beardie-viv.html


----------



## Jessdragon (May 1, 2010)

Wow, Meko you're vivarium is amazing! Thank you for the link. I'm feeling inspired (and will be off to B&Q!) : victory:


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

The wood don't really need varnishing. I got some stones from B&Q on sale for like 25p. Beats £20+ for rocks from rep shops. Soaked in mild bleech for few hours in bath, then drained and soaked in clean water over night. Then i baked in oven till dry. Simple as that! :2thumb:

This my viv build with fake rock (first time also)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/492957-5ft-mdf-viv-build.html

Good luck


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

*fed up*

well i orderd a lovely big tank for a water dragon which im going to have took ages to come when it did all the glass was smashed they told me to put it together as i wanted to get it all varnished out and sealed and they would send me new glass well that was 2 weeks ago got it set up al lovely very happy with it but cant have my wd till i get my glass cant leave the dam house during day as ive got to sign for it am gutted am so looking foreward to having him anuther site i got all my vines pants and every thing was brill got them next day


----------

